# EASIEST WAY TO CONVERT BMK TO AMPH.



## BMKOILEY123 (Jun 7, 2022)

Hey folks, one question....

I have been buying BMK oil from holland for a while, which is mixed 1:1 with isopropanol and then carefully precipitated with concentrated sulfuric acid to amphetamine sulfate. 


I have now tested bmk oil from another supplier and tried to convert it to amphetamine sulfate as described above. Now after arrival of the oil I noticed that I was sold diethyl(phenylacetyl)malonate (CAS- 20320-59-6) ... I have already looked at your thread on how to convert it to bmk, unfortunately I don't have enough experience and equipment to convert it.


Now to my question : which CAS number is the right one to just get amphetamine out of the oil ? 

I know it under the following instruction:


mix 1 to 1 with isopronal and add drop by drop the sulfuric acid (96%+) until the sulfate forms in the solution. 


so no difficult steps and easy to implement for a beginner. 



I found the following CAS number under benzyl methyl ketone:


Identifiers 
Other names 
benzyl methyl ketone; methyl benzyl ketone; phenyl-2-propanone

CAS number 
103-79-7



can someone please help me.. i would be very thankful for that !
is this the CAS which i need to make the easy way of amphetamin ? 

sorry for my very bad english, im german


----------



## MadHatter (Jun 9, 2022)

Sorry, you converted BMK (P2P) to amphetamine by adding sulphuric acid? It's not possible. P2P first need to undergo reductive amination to yield amphetamine or methamphetamine.

Do you mean you bought amphetamine freebase? Because that's what you need if you want to produce amphetamine by acidifying it. 

A-oil. Pure, unsalted amphetamine. I think the CAS nr is 300-62-9. But by buying it, you are effectively buying an illicit drug, not a precursor. 

For conversion of BMK to amphetamine, search the forum. Yield is somewhere in the 30% range, and it requires some chemical skills to do it.


----------



## T0R

DocX said:


> Sorry, you converted BMK (P2P) to amphetamine by adding sulphuric acid? It's not possible. P2P first need to undergo reductive amination to yield amphetamine or methamphetamine.
> 
> Do you mean you bought amphetamine freebase? Because that's what you need if you want to produce amphetamine by acidifying it.
> 
> ...



DocXcan you provide the link where to find it here on the forum ?


----------



## Mclssmxxl

Saul said:


> can you provide the link where to find it here on the forum



Saul





1-Phenyl-2-propanone (P2P) Leuckart amination to amphetamine and methamphetamine. Smale scale.


Amphetamine Reagents: 1-Phenyl-2-propanone (P2P) 0.827 g, 6.2 mmol; Formamide 3.5 ml; Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) 5 ml 30%; Benzene 50 ml; Magnesium sulphate (MgSO4); Methanol 5 ml (MeOH); Hydrochloric acid (15 % aq HCl) 5 ml; Distilled water 25 ml; Dichloromethane (DCM) 90 ml; Sodium hydroxide...




bb.expert





Here you go.But why go trough all this trouble and low yield when you can just go the fenyl-two-nitropropene way? Starting from the ketone is more advantageous for metilamphetamine, I believe


----------



## T0R

Mclssmxxl said:


> 1-Phenyl-2-propanone (P2P) Leuckart amination to amphetamine and methamphetamine. Smale scale.
> 
> 
> Amphetamine Reagents: 1-Phenyl-2-propanone (P2P) 0.827 g, 6.2 mmol; Formamide 3.5 ml; Hydrogen peroxide (H2O2) 5 ml 30%; Benzene 50 ml; Magnesium sulphate (MgSO4); Methanol 5 ml (MeOH); Hydrochloric acid (15 % aq HCl) 5 ml; Distilled water 25 ml; Dichloromethane (DCM) 90 ml; Sodium hydroxide...
> ...



Mclssmxxl
I dont know my friend . it is verry verry diff to find the right info here on the forum
everyone say something different


----------



## MadHatter

No we dont. If you want to make amphetamine, start from P2NP. For the synthesis, check out the ... TA-DAAA... "Amphetamines" section of this forum. 
If you want to make methamphetamine, start from P2P. You will find the description of that synthesis under the same part of the forum. 
But to make chemical syntheses you need to have or acquire some degree of knowledge of chemistry, otherwise the description of the syntheses are hard to understand and you run a great risk of fucking up. To get chemical knowledge, study chemistry on your own online or find a teacher to help you get the techniques right. Good luck.


----------



## T0R

DocX said:


> No we dont. If you want to make amphetamine, start from P2NP. For the synthesis, check out the ... TA-DAAA... "Amphetamines" section of this forum.
> If you want to make methamphetamine, start from P2P. You will find the description of that synthesis under the same part of the forum.
> But to make chemical syntheses you need to have or acquire some degree of knowledge of chemistry, otherwise the description of the syntheses are hard to understand and you run a great risk of fucking up. To get chemical knowledge, study chemistry on your own online or find a teacher to help you get the techniques right. Good luck.



DocX
I start with the product I purchased.
cas 5449-12-7
2-methyl-3-phenyloxirane-2-carboxylic acid
and yes dear Docx here are at least 4 different methods to convert this cas to P2P.
there are some that are completely wrong. wrong products are used.
I have already ordered wrong products three times that I can no longer do anything with. of course if you are a chemistry expert this is all very easy.
I think it's wrong that people can't change their experiences.
This is why there is a lot of wrong information on the forum.
The only thing you can do is create a new topic every time because otherwise it is almost impossible to find the right info
in an existing topic.


----------



## MadHatter

Of course people can share their experience. That's a great thing. I have no experience of converting 2-methyl-3-phenyloxirane-2-carboxylic acid to phenyl-2-propanone, and looking at the molecules it doesn't look very easy. So I'm dying to hear your experience from doing it! 
But I'm getting more than a bit confused. I thought you asked about how to make amphetamine from BMK?


----------



## T0R (Jul 24, 2022)

DocX said:


> Of course people can share their experience. That's a great thing. I have no experience of converting 2-methyl-3-phenyloxirane-2-carboxylic acid to phenyl-2-propanone, and looking at the molecules it doesn't look very easy. So I'm dying to hear your experience from doing it!
> But I'm getting more than a bit confused. I thought you asked about how to make amphetamine from BMK?



DocX
Hello dear DocX,

sorry for my late answer, I was not home till now.
I want to get freebase oil ( A oil ) from BMK powder
the reason I wanna do it from BMK powder is that I dont need banned toxic products like mercury nitrate


----------



## MadHatter

Saul said:


> Hello dear DocX,
> 
> sorry for my late answer, I was not home till now.
> I want to get freebase oil ( A oil ) from BMK powder
> the reason I wanna do it from BMK powder is that I dont need banned toxic products like mercury nitrate



SaulWell, the route to amphetamine (A-oil is amphetamine freebase) from BMK has been posted above.


----------

